# Honda GX390 - Can somebody please help



## Matty (Jul 22, 2020)

I was just recently looking online for a generator. I came across one on Facebook, so I messaged them and they sent me this picture. Can somebody help me identify the specific model because I can't find it online.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

It would help if you took a better close up picture of the control panel.


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

That's not a Honda generator. It's a Chinese counterfeit


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Matty, instead of asking us to identify this Genny, you need to ask the seller for more info including closeup pics of each of the 4 sides. Also have them send a picture of the owners manual, and especially the serial number stamped on the engine block. We're not sure of the authenticity or even exactly what brand this is! Or how many KW this unit makes. Many generators and other appliances come with Honda engines but that doesn't mean the generator or appliance attached is from Honda. Many engines that look like a Honda or NOT a Honda. Especially if the "honda" engine doesn't have a serial number stamped on it. Those are considered (CHondas) because they are chinese clones. If the price is too good.....there's a reason. Keep us in the loop and all the best, Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

or a link to the owners manual.
any one can buy the honda gx stickers for a few bucks...
yea hard to say who makes it from just one picture.
looks like a chonda...
or maybe a 2021 model...
the new 2021 honda gens are getting ready to hit the market in a few weeks.
they are taking pre orders now.


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

The fact it lists receptacles as “AC 220” suggests it is not intended for US Market. Honda US marketed units are 240VAC. Those blue breakers are also suggestive of non US unit.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

@Jackruf: That is a UK generator; note the OP's location flag.

It's not a Honda generator; it may have an actual Honda GX390 engine, or it may be a clone (Chonda). If it were an actual Honda product, it would have the general model number (usually 2-3 letters followed by 3-5 digits and perhaps some suffix letters) prominently displayed, like the one below. The UK outlets are not of the quality I've seen on Hondas.


----------



## Matty (Jul 22, 2020)

Hey thanks guys for your expert opinion. Sadly I do not have any more pictures, although your responses have massively helped me out. I'll keep you guys posted this week as we are considering buying it.


----------



## Matty (Jul 22, 2020)

So we've just gone And bought it anyway. Not sure if it is a 2 or 4 stroke engine though. I don't know what oil to use. Here is some more pictures. It's quite funny to think I actually thought this was the real deal.


----------



## Matty (Jul 22, 2020)

According to a manual online The genuine gx engines are 4 stroke. As it is cobbled together with the same components, (or what appears to be) i can use standard 4 stroke oil. If I mix 2 stroke it petrol will this also work?


----------



## Matty (Jul 22, 2020)

It's been running an angle grinder and a few other things so it puts out some energy, however the engine it's self cuts out quite often. Would this be down to the type of oil or due to the fact it's a knock off.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

From the control panel, it appears to be a three phase generator. You need the manual for sure.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Thats a bit bad to put "honda" when its not a honda,, surely thats illegal?


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes, it is illegal.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Since it has an oil fill plug it is a 4 stroke engine. Do not use 2 stroke oil.
It could have carburetor problems or even a fuel venting issue. Pop the gas cap loose and see if that helps.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

speedy2019 said:


> Thats a bit bad to put "honda" when its not a honda, surely thats illegal?





motormonkey said:


> Yes, it is illegal.


It's probably not illegal if it's just a Honda GX390 engine in a non-Honda generator... I have a "Craftsman" pressure washer with a Honda GCV190 engine and it's appropriately marked. However, if it's a clone engine, illegal as h*ll. Still have not seen any pics of the supposed GX390 itself.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Matty said:


> Not sure if it is a 2 or 4 stroke engine though. I don't know what oil to use.





Matty said:


> According to a manual online The genuine gx engines are 4 stroke. As it is cobbled together with the same components, (or what appears to be) i can use standard 4 stroke oil. If I mix 2 stroke it petrol will this also work?


The Honda GX390 and clones are all 4-stroke. Use 10W30 synthetic. DO NOT PUT OIL IN THE GAS. Show us pictures of the engine itself and the front of the manual and the model number plate for the genset.


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

No. It's not a GX390 engine. It's a Chinese knock-off. Google, "counterfeit honda generators," or something similar. You'll find images of a generator identical to this.

Think about it. Why would a Chinese counterfeiter spend money on Honda engines that they can duplicate for a fraction of the cost. And yes, it IS illegal.


----------

